# Southwest Chief-Grand Canyon



## Mimi (Jun 9, 2017)

Husband and I are taking Grandsons (5 & 7) from Ny to Grand Canyon via DC/Chicago, then after 2 days in GC to San Diego. Only part that worries me is the stop in Williams Jct. Going can deal even with 3 hr delays as staying at GC Hotel that night. My big concern is coming back To Wms Jct at 4:30pm 3rd day and waiting for SWChief to continue to LA. It is due 9:33pm but rarely makes it on time. 2-3 hr delays worry me! Thinking GC Hotel might let us wait in Lobby? How do you know when to take Shuttle to station? Any suggestions for making this a less painful wait with 2 kids? They are prepared for a dalay? Any help appreciated. Our Adventure starts July 20th.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 9, 2017)

Arriving back at the hotel at 4:30 you'll have plenty of time to have dinner, etc. before catching the Southwest Chief.

The GC Railway Hotel in Williams provides the (only) shuttle to WMJ to catch the Chief. As time approaches, you will wait in the lobby and the hotel will notify you when it its time to board the shuttle for the train. The hotel is in contact with Amtrak and stays informed as to estimated arrival time.

As far as waiting time in the lobby with 2 kids, you should be prepared to keep them entertained. Probably not unlike other similar situations you have run into traveling with a family. A few years ago when we returned to LA from the canyon, the Chief was 2 or 3 hours late and all we could do is be patient (and keep ourselves entertained)! The GC Railway Hotel will keep you up-to-date.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2017)

Thanks as I did not know GC kept in touch with Amtrak! I am hoping they will let me pay a fee and swim with the boys. Mostly at 11pm finding a way to nap while waiting! 1am they will be asleep in a chair! Now that I know that, I feel better.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 9, 2017)

The GC Hotel provide the only shuttle that goes to the Williams Junction stop. In fact, any locals must also use that shuttle. So waiting in the lobby will be no problem.


----------

